# Ou est passé le mini bar ??



## Bassman (5 Octobre 2008)

Ben  c'est vrai ça oukilé le mini bar ??? j'ai soif


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2008)

Il est la, même qu'Onc' Patoch' vient d'y siroter son irish coffee du gouter


----------



## tantoillane (5 Octobre 2008)

_______________






_______________​


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ben  c'est vrai ça oukilé le mini bar ??? j'ai soif



tu t'es aussi banni ?


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2008)

T'arrives pas à te débannir tout seul ? C'est con.
Je peux t'aider, mais faut payer.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2008)

Je t'ai débanni Loulou


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2008)

Le Suisse fait recette je vois...


----------



## estomak (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je ne vais pas pouvoir vous répondre. Je l'ai désactivé de mon interface, mais peut-etre a t'il été supprimé.


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2008)

Non, non, il a bien été supprimé&#8230;


----------



## benkenobi (5 Octobre 2008)

En même temps le mini-bar, ça n'a jamais volé bien haut...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Octobre 2008)

Un minibar, c'est pas bien haut non plus à la base. Sauf si on le pose sur un meuble, mais là ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## benjamin (5 Octobre 2008)

10.000 messages en deux semaines (deux fois plus en comptant tous ceux effacés par la horde de modérateurs, ex, manqués ou rêvés), fallait au moins le placer au-dessus du comptoir pour avoir ça.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> En même temps le mini-bar, ça n'a jamais volé bien haut...



_Appareil volant à basse altitude (_JG Ballard)

En moins bien  _
_


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> 10.000 messages en deux semaines (deux fois plus en comptant tous ceux effacés par la horde de modérateurs, ex, manqués ou rêvés), fallait au moins le placer au-dessus du comptoir pour avoir ça.




N'essaye pas de faire croire que le minibar est modéré. C'est faux !
Des malfaisants effacent les messages pour de sombres histoires de kicékialaplusgrosse !


----------



## benjamin (5 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Des malfaisants effacent les messages pour de sombres histoires de kicékialaplusgrosse !



Et moi qui croyais que cette question avait déjà été tranchée. :hein:


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> ceux effacés par la horde de modérateurs,



_la horde _me fait savoir qu'ils nient toutes implications


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne vais pas pouvoir vous répondre. Je l'ai désactivé de mon interface, mais peut-etre a t'il été supprimé.



Ah, toi, de toutes façons, tu ne le verrais pas. Le mini-bar est une agora dont tu es ostracisé.
Faut dire que te lire faire du sms de pilier de comptoir là-bas était encore plus insupportable que les sentences arrogantes que tu assènes à longueur de bar sur tout et rien.


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Et moi qui croyais que cette question avait déjà été tranchée. :hein:



Tranchée, c'est le mot


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Et moi qui croyais que cette question avait déjà été tranchée. :hein:



Ça dépend à quel niveau


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ben  c'est vrai ça oukilé





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça dépend à quel niveau



trois lettres


----------



## benjamin (5 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> trois lettres



Fautes d'orthographe comprises ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Fautes d'orthographe comprises ? :rateau:



non, ça c'est FOC


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

Tiens... Je suis banni, me semble-t-il... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2008)

Plus qu'à attendre le temps de latence


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... Je suis banni, me semble-t-il... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



Juste pour une partie.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... Je suis banni, me semble-t-il... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



Bien fait
T'avais qu'à pas m'embêter


----------



## Bassman (6 Octobre 2008)

Bon, je vais faire simple et concis :

Quel est l'enfoiré sans jugeote qui a osé me bannir du mini bar ?  



Ca va chier velu ! 
Qu'il se dénonce ou je ban un par un tous les membres de ce forum


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être que c'est moi&#8230; :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Qu'il se dénonce ou je ban un par un tous les membres de ce forum



Commence par toi, ça aura plus d'impact. 
C'est comme les grèves de la faim et les immolations par le feu, ça.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

T'façons, c'est ré-ouvert, j'y suis passé ce matin, c'est plein de types qui ont mangé des trucs pas frais et qui transpirent - c'est dégueulasse, que fait l'inspection sanitaire et sociale?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Y'a aussi un gros naze qui chante mal des chansons à la con&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2008)

Poil au menton...


À effacer...




Tiens, un nouveau rond de l'avion&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> En même temps le mini-bar, ça n'a jamais volé bien haut...


Méheuh arrete, il y a au moins l'horloge floodante


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2008)

a tiens benjamin est taquin, c'est mini-meetic maintenant


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens benjamin est taquin, c'est mini-meetic maintenant



Oh !...
Un carabinier ...


----------



## benkenobi (6 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens benjamin est taquin, c'est mini-meetic maintenant



J'avoue, je suis partiellement responsable...

:rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2008)

Rhââââââ!!! Mais boulez-donc cet enfoiré pour moiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ben  c'est vrai ça oukilé le mini bar ??? j'ai soif


Kisséki fè joujou avèk mé nerfs ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

je t'ai libéré&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> je t'ai libéré&#8230;


Je m'incline devant ta bonté, Ô grand Chaton (plusieurs courbettes, etc...) !...   :love:
Mais quel est le clampin qui me bannit une fois par jour, depuis 3 jours ?!... 
UN NOM !... 
_(et fissa !...)





_


----------



## estomak (10 Octobre 2008)

en sortant du SAV, pour fumer une clope, je me disais justement qu'il faudrait songer à implémenter un mini bar entre posteurs. ça serait plus pratique pour aider les autres. Une sorte de itchat modèle réduit.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

Ouais ouais. On lui dira&#8230;
:sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2008)

J'croyais qu'il ne devait plus poster au bar celui-là :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

Bah&#8230; c'est calculé tout ça  Il est content de voir qu'il continue de nous casser les couilles 
On a les petites victoires qu'on mérite dans la vie


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2008)

tu parles d'une victoire :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> (...)
> Mais quel est le clampin qui me bannit une fois par jour, depuis 3 jours ?!...
> UN NOM !...
> _(et fissa !...)
> ...


D'ailleurs, si "IL" pouvait m'envoyer un mp (par exemple) au lieu de faire ça en douce (comme tout de suite)... 
Qu'on puisse discuter...


----------



## estomak (10 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Bah&#8230; c'est calculé tout ça  Il est content de voir qu'il continue de nous casser les couilles
> On a les petites victoires qu'on mérite dans la vie



Pardon?
T'es encore en crise toi on dirait bien.
Si vous pouviez éviter de faire votre numéro de "laurel et hardy" a chaque fois que je parle sérieusement, toi et jean pascal, ça m'arrangerait bien.
Merci.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2008)

Kesstu fous là?
T'as 7 ans et demi d'age mental ou bien?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Pardon?
> T'es encore en crise, toi on dirait bien.



Ta gueule Estomak, laisse parler les grands.


----------



## jugnin (10 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Pardon?
> T'es encore en crise, toi on dirait bien.



Rhô, ma p'tite bile...

Tu devrais tenir comptes des remarques dont j'ai fait part dans ton profil.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Rhô, ma p'tite bile...
> 
> Tu devrais tenir comptes des remarques dont j'ai fait part dans ton profil.



Celui qui s'efface tout seul tout le temps? 

En revanche, tu t'es trompé, "Bile" C'est avec un "T" à la place du "L" que ça s'écrit


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si "IL" pouvait m'envoyer un mp (par exemple) au lieu de faire ça en douce (comme tout de suite, à l'instant)...
> Qu'on puisse discuter...


J'attends...


----------



## jugnin (10 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Celui qui s'efface tout seul tout le temps?
> 
> En revanche, tu t'es trompé, "Bile" C'est avec un "T" que ça s'écrit



Point de vulgarité, veux-tu ? Un peu plus d'égard pour ma candeur ne serait pas de trop. N'oublie pas que je ne suis rien d'autre que le double-pseudo de guiguipal...

Alors hein.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Point de vulgarité, veux-tu ? Un peu plus d'égard pour ma candeur ne serait pas de trop. N'oublie pas que je ne suis rien d'autre que le double-pseudo de guiguipal...
> 
> Alors hein.


Excuse moi d'avoir heurté ta sensibilité à fleur de peau Guiguitou


----------



## aCLR (10 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Celui qui s'efface tout seul tout le temps?
> 
> ()



:hein:

_Je suis le chevalier blanc_

Voilà ce que j'entends dans ma tête à moi depuis un petit moment


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> :hein:
> 
> _Je suis le chevalier blanc_
> 
> Voilà ce que j'entends dans ma tête à moi depuis un petit moment



C'était le but


----------



## aCLR (10 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'croyais qu'il ne devait plus poster au bar celui-là :mouais:



(humour)


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> (...)
> Mais quel est le clampin qui me bannit une fois par jour, depuis 3 jours ?!...
> UN NOM !...
> _(et fissa !...)
> ...





tirhum a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si "IL" pouvait m'envoyer un mp (par exemple) au lieu de faire ça en douce (comme tout de suite, à l'instant)...
> Qu'on puisse discuter...





tirhum a dit:


> J'attends...


Je sens que j'ai affaire avec un courageux _chevalier blanc_ (sans peur, ni reproche ?!)... 
Vais pas t'manger, qui que tu sois... :rateau:
(pis ne pas avoir accès au minibar, ne m'empêchera pas de dormir !... :rateau: :rateau: )

_
Oh, 'tain c'est cool de citer ses messages !... _


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2008)

tipoire, sache qu'on ne comprend rien à ce que tu dis. 

Ca devient énervant.


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2008)

Ta bouche, la chose !...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

Ok Titi. t'es redébanni.

Et comme par hasard, guiguipal est lui aussi débanni&#8230;

Par contre, je ne sais pas qui est l'andouille qui fait la manip :/


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ta bouche, la chose !...


Ben pour quoi tu t'énerves Ticoudanlnez?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2008)

Si tu cherches une andouille, ya qu'à se baisser.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si tu cherches une andouille, ya qu'à se baisser.



C'est sympa de te dévouer :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2008)

Ca c'est petit. 

Mais ça ne m'étonne pas de vous, tiens.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2008)

qui c'est qui se baisse ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Octobre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> tipoire, sache qu'on ne comprend rien à ce que tu dis.
> 
> Ca devient énervant.



Ha ! parce que tu continue à lire Titi toi ???


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2008)

Va te faire peler !... 

:feuquiou:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ha ! parce que tu continue à lire Titi toi ???


Non non.

J'ai dit ça au hasard, j'étais sûr de tomber pile.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Va te faire peler !...
> 
> :feuquiou:



ça c'est du normand  à ne pas s'y tromper


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux doigts de pied. :modo:


une bestiole échappée de chez Gotlieb


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> en sortant du SAV, pour fumer une clope, je me disais justement qu'il faudrait songer à implémenter un mini bar entre posteurs. ça serait plus pratique pour aider les autres. Une sorte de itchat modèle réduit.



dans un autre fil du bar
  celui qui disait ca


> Non, j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour mes enemis. je vais cesser de poster dans le bar. Je vais me cantonner aux forums techniques.


et àa donc tenu  parole environ  3 jours à peine...


il va arreter de fumer ( ou tenter de )

ca va pas arranger les nerfs ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

Ah ben oui, on lui manque. C'est lui aussi qui met sur son profil qu'il ne veut plus qu'on vienne chez lui, et quand on l'oublie deux jours, il vient sonner lui-même le rappel. On doit lui manquer.
Allez, Trouduk, je ne t'oublie pas. Je t'emmerde.
Ton adoré
Fab'Fab


----------



## mado (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas moi pour une fois..

C'est benjamin.


----------



## benjamin (14 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> C'est pas moi pour une fois..
> 
> C'est benjamin.



Tirhum allait encore croire que...


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2008)

Meu nan !...


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Tirhum allait encore croire que...


Mais qui passe son temps à le debannir du mini bar lui ?


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Octobre 2008)

Et tout ça pour quoi ?
Parce qu'un type va parler sur une estrade ?
Mais si ça vous intéresse tant que ça, faut créer un forum qui parle d'informatique !


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Mais qui passe son temps à le debannir du mini bar lui ?


Ça te défrise les écailles ?!...


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2008)

Ben resultat c'est fermé maintenant


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2008)

Bravo.

J'avais un truc super drôle à dire dedans.

Super.


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Ben resultat c'est fermé maintenant



C'est toi qui a parlé de la keynote dans le Minitruc !...


----------



## mado (14 Octobre 2008)

Bah, dis le dans le fil de la keynote.
C'est pareil que le minibar.
Plein de gens qui parlent tout seuls.


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Octobre 2008)

ah ben, voyez qu'il a réouvert !


----------



## Craquounette (14 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça te défrise les écailles ?!...



Brusque-le pas, il va finir par nous faire une attaque et finir par avoir les yeux dans les coins


----------



## benkenobi (14 Octobre 2008)

Font chier avec leur keynote, en plus on sait déjà ce qu'il va annoncer (ou presque). 


Moi je préfère chatter avec Craquounette et tirhum sur le minibar.  :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2008)

New minibar


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Bah, dis le dans le fil de la keynote.
> C'est pareil que le minibar.
> Plein de gens qui parlent tout seuls.





aCLR a dit:


> New minibar


Plus de 100 messages en une demie heure, y m'font peur !... :afraid:
Pire que dans le Minibar !...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et tout ça pour quoi ?
> Parce qu'un type va parler sur une estrade ?
> Mais si ça vous intéresse tant que ça, faut créer un forum qui parle d'informatique !


Si t'as d'autres idées à la con, comme ça, t'hésite pas, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Ouais  mais il sont 150 !!! Nous on n'est que 3 à faire la même chose !


----------



## Craquounette (14 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais  mais il sont 150 !!! Nous on n'est que 3 à faire la même chose !



J'ai tjrs dit que quand la qualité était là, la quantité n'était pas nécessaire....


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> New minibar



J'irais bien, mais j'ai un peu la trouille :afraid:


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2008)

Z'ont planté le forum, les geeks, là !...


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Z'ont planté le forum, les geeks, là !...



Ah, toi aussi !

Je me sens moins seul


----------



## benkenobi (14 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai tjrs dit que quand la *qualité* était là, la quantité n'était pas nécessaire....



Tu peux m'appeler Ben, tu sais...


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Tu peux m'appeler Ben, tu sais...



Salut Ben, ça va 

(je dis ça pour meubler la conversation)


----------



## kasarus (14 Octobre 2008)

Ouais.

Sauf que le seul truc qui soit meuble, c'est le sol...

Je m'éclipse...


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2008)

Eh dites les alcoolos, faites une pause tant que c'est fermé.


----------



## Flash Gordon (14 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


>



tellement ignoble que j'en ri


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Castormane


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2008)

Belle bête


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2008)

Pompompom.. pompom... pompodom...


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pompompom.. pompom... pompodom...


.... heuuu... père Ponkhead ou Patoch'fouettard

y'a bon ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2008)

Nan, y'a un ahuri qui s'amuse à me bannir régulièrement et... courageusement...
Je ne sais toujours pas qui c'est...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, y'a un ahuri qui s'amuse à me bannir régulièrement et... courageusement...
> Je ne sais toujours pas qui c'est...



Qui ose faire ça à mon décorateur particulier ????!!!!


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2008)

Un grand téméraire...
Bon, en attendant...
Si je me "vengeais" sur toi ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Octobre 2008)

Tu vas lâcher des bombes glacées du haut de ton joli navion ? Si c'est ça j'en veux :love:


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Un grand téméraire...



Téméraire mais pas courageux! :rateau:



tirhum a dit:


> Bon, en attendant...
> Si je me "vengeais" sur toi ?!...



Et voilààààààà!!!!
Qui va encore trinquer ??!! hein !!!


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et voilààààààà!!!!
> Qui va encore trinquer ??!! hein !!!





MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tu vas lâcher des bombes glacées du haut de ton joli navion ? Si c'est ça j'en veux :love:


Mesdames... 


 



P.S : "Très chére Marie ( de Stockholm),
Mes _bombes_... ne sont pas _glacées_...
Faut se renseigner"...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Octobre 2008)

Et si moi je veux de la bombe glacée, hein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Et si moi je veux de la bombe glacée, hein ?



Tu n'en auras pas et puis c'est tout ! Non, mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ces nioubinettes exigeantes :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu n'en auras pas et puis c'est tout ! Non, mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ces nioubinettes exigeantes :mouais:


Ouais c'est vrai... c'est le genre à finir mariée avec JPTK et à habiter dans un MobilHome ou dans la chambre d'un Crous


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Octobre 2008)

Il faut plus qu'un mobilhome ou une chambre de CROUS pour m'attirer, monsieur . Quoique la chambre de CROUS... si l'isolation phonique tient la mer... ça pourrait être à tenter...:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Octobre 2008)

c'est l'avantage des chambres du CROUS, au point de vue phonique t'as l'impression de faire une touze sans les inconvénients de la foule dégoulinante de sueur... c'est tres hygiénique du coup


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Octobre 2008)

Je te crois sur parole .

On va rester bourge(s), alors, et éviter les chambres de CROUS . J'aime le silence...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ouais c'est vrai... c'est le genre à finir mariée avec JPTK et à habiter dans un MobilHome ou dans la chambre d'un Crous



Ou photo sur les murs de la chambre de Makie, ce qui peut être flatteur si on aime les mini-jupes


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Octobre 2008)

Ma photo n'a pas d'oreilles, alors ça je m'en fous .


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Téméraire mais pas courageux! :rateau:


Ça, tu l'as dit !...


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Il faut plus qu'un mobilhome ou une chambre de CROUS pour m'attirer, monsieur . Quoique la chambre de CROUS... si l'isolation phonique tient la mer... ça pourrait être à tenter...:love:



Marie crie.


----------



## benkenobi (21 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Marie crie.



Marie hurle :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Marie hurle :love:


Oh Marie... gémit


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Octobre 2008)

Pas avec vous, messieurs


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pas avec vous, messieurs


rêve pas poupée, on est pas du même bord


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Oh Marie... gémit


 
Oh Mamyblue...


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2008)

Mon WebO cheri, tu m'inquiètes.

Autant tes nuits d'amour avec Languefolle de belgique ne me font rien, autant les moments intimes avec le ch'tit de Nantes sont récurrentes (il le fait a tout le monde de toutes façons), mais là... 






MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pas avec vous, messieurs



C'est parce que tu n'as pas encore essayé.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Mon WebO cheri, tu m'inquiètes.
> 
> Autant tes nuits d'amour avec Languefolle de belgique ne me font rien, autant les moments intimes avec le ch'tit de Nantes sont récurrentes (il le fait a tout le monde de toutes façons), mais là...



Là? Consternant, je te l'accorde.


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2008)

Bon, le mini bar, il est en haut du bar ou de à propos.


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Bon, le mini bar, il est en haut du bar ou de à propos.



Ah bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

Quand on ne voit plus le je me tripote la nouille, est-ce parce qu'on en a été chie dessus ou est-ce que petit zizi ?





EDIT : je me tripote l'Anouilh

EDIT2 : Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2008)

Attention, je peux désormais voir les auteurs des bans. 

22/10/2008 14h31      guiguilap    L'utilisateur a banni LeConcombreMaske     
22/10/2008 14h28     guiguilap    L'utilisateur a banni mado     
22/10/2008 14h26     guiguilap    L'utilisateur a banni PonkHead     
22/10/2008 14h25     guiguilap    L'utilisateur a banni julrou 15

Vengeance.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

Je rêve.
guigui qui banni, maintenant...

Mais tout fout l'camp!
C'est la crise!


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Octobre 2008)

Il bannissait.
Nuance.






22/10/2008 16h12 l'écrieur    L'utilisateur a banni guiguilap


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2008)

qui peut bannir et comment?
Et surtout quel intérêt puisque Trouduk n'est plus là?


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> qui peut bannir et comment?
> Et surtout *quel intérêt puisque Trouduk n'est plus là*?



Prévention, mon cher. Prévention.


En cas d'arrivage d'un nouvel emmerdeur.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

Surtout que c'est plus que temporaire - j'ai dû être banni 1 minute, un truc comme ça...

Sinon, c'est un truc genre "/ban on username Fab'Fab" mais je ne me souviens plus de la syntaxe exacte et je ne sais pas qui a le droit,
qui a le droit,
qui a le droiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
d'faire ça-a-a!

(pardon)


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2008)

discrimination quand tu nous tient


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Octobre 2008)

ceux qui ont la pastille au cul, ou dans le froc s'il la cache.
En termes vbulliens, le groupe "aide macGé".


Avant on avait des salons à nous, mais personne n'y foutait les pieds. Y'avait tout le temps le retour de jojo.
Maintenant, le salon est ouvert à tous, c'est le mini-bar.
Mais on a gardé les clés.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour l'explication.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Octobre 2008)

Pareil 

(j'ai cru un instant que n'importe qui pouvait bannir n'importe qui, un peu comme le régime de la causalité la plus originaire selon David hume : "n'importe quoi peut produire n'importe quoi")


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Attention, je peux désormais voir les auteurs des bans.
> 
> 22/10/2008 14h31      guiguilap    L'utilisateur a banni LeConcombreMaske
> 22/10/2008 14h28     guiguilap    L'utilisateur a banni mado
> ...




Et maintenant on peut même mettre des baffes :love:


Aux bannis aussi ?


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pareil
> 
> (j'ai cru un instant que n'importe qui pouvait bannir n'importe qui, un peu comme le régime de la causalité la plus originaire selon David hume : "n'importe quoi peut produire n'importe quoi")




Disons que c'est un régime humien censitaire.


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Et maintenant on peut même mettre des baffes :love:
> 
> 
> Aux bannis aussi ?


Comment sais-tu ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Disons que c'est un régime humien censitaire.



En gros, si tu as mélangé tes fluides tu as droit à la pastille sinon, non


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Octobre 2008)

C'est marrant, cette insistance que tu as à penser que, si tu fais un pas de plus en avant, l'instant d'après sera sexuel.
Mais non, tibo.
Nous ne sommes pas zoophiles.


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Comment sais-tu ça ?



J'inspecte le trousseau tous les jours, avec une émotion à chaque fois renouvelée.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est marrant, cette insistance que tu as à penser que, si tu fais un pas de plus en avant, l'instant d'après sera sexuel.
> Mais non, tibo.
> Nous ne sommes pas zoophiles.



Je sais bien sinon j'aurais ma pastille  :love: Cela dit, pour le pas en avant, j'en fais bien un millier de plus que toi par jour et je peux t'assurer que l'instant d'après est de nature très variable


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Attention, je peux désormais voir les auteurs des bans.
> 
> 22/10/2008 14h31      guiguilap    L'utilisateur a banni LeConcombreMaske
> 22/10/2008 14h28     guiguilap    L'utilisateur a banni mado
> ...


Et après "on" siffle vient m'affirmer; "mais non, c'est pas moi, gnagnagna"... 
Maintenant je vais être tranquille ?!...
"il" n'osera plus me bannir à répétition, de peur d'être démasqué ?!... 



mado a dit:


> Et maintenant on peut même mettre des baffes :love:
> 
> 
> Aux bannis aussi ?


Y'a des procurations ?!...


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et après "on" siffle vient m'affirmer; "mais non, c'est pas moi, gnagnagna"...
> Maintenant je vais être tranquille ?!...
> "il" n'osera plus me bannir à répétition, de peur d'être démasqué ?!...



Te concernant, "il" n'y était pour rien. Et là, la solidarité avec ma remarquable équipe de modérateurs m'interdit toute révélation malfaisante.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Attention, je peux désormais voir les auteurs des bans.
> 
> 22/10/2008 14h31      guiguilap    L'utilisateur a banni LeConcombreMaske
> 22/10/2008 14h28     guiguilap    L'utilisateur a banni mado
> ...



Ok, ok... bouge pas guigui ma petite crotte en chocolat... je m'astique la boule...  







Ptit Con


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Te concernant, "il" n'y était pour rien. Et là, la solidarité avec ma remarquable équipe de modérateurs m'interdit toute révélation malfaisante.


Ok, j'ai donc deux renseignements, moi qui n'en espérait qu'un seul...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Octobre 2008)

Quel smiley débordant de pacifisme et d'amour du prochain


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Quel smiley débordant de pacifisme et d'amour du prochain


J'en ai d'autres...


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Te concernant, "il" n'y était pour rien. Et là, la solidarité avec ma remarquable équipe de modérateurs m'interdit toute révélation malfaisante.


Tiens ?!.... La liste est à jour... 
'tain, sont nombreux, ces malfaisants !... 

:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> J'en ai d'autres...



Aaaaaaah ouais!!! J'adore celui avec la batte de base ball... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2008)

:love:


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2008)

Y'en a d'autres...
Si Tibo veut se lancer, ou un(e) autre... 
(si les smileys s'y prêtent...)


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2008)

C'est mignon ça mon Titi, mais c'est pas de l'année non plus&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Attention, je peux désormais voir les auteurs des bans.
> 
> 22/10/2008 14h31      guiguilap    L'utilisateur a banni LeConcombreMaske
> 22/10/2008 14h28     guiguilap    L'utilisateur a banni mado
> ...



Et qui c'est qui avait ENCORE raison ? 

Allez !! Sus au ptit branleur ! 

Qu'il retourne ranger sa chambre et faire ses devoirs avant qu'on porte plainte pour casse-couillisme aigu auprès de ses parents.





(Tain alors lui ! Depuis le temps qu'il nous les brise, il va manger chaud tout l'hiver ! )


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> C'est mignon ça mon Titi, mais c'est pas de l'année non plus


Oui, oui... 
Tu m'achètes une troisième main ?!...


----------



## Bassman (23 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et qui c'est qui avait ENCORE raison ?
> 
> Allez !! Sus au ptit branleur !
> 
> ...



Waiiiii on va bien s'amuser


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2008)

Mais voilà qui soulève une question lourde.

Comment se fait-ce qu'_il_ avait les clés du minibar ?

Et pas moi ?

Alors que c'est mon double-pseudo ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Ouais!

Quel est le(la) laxiss incompétent(e) qui a laissé traîner ses clés n'importe où sans se rendre compte qu'on les lui avait chourré?

Qu'on les pende tous et toutes avec les tripes de guigui!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Waiiiii on va bien s'amuser



*MONTJOYE!!!
SAINT DENIS!!!
TAÏAUT!!!*


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2008)

aheum... 

Cette fois ça suffit, y m'faut les clés !

Au moins pour l'écrieur.


----------



## mado (23 Octobre 2008)

Fais une offre. J'étudierai.

Pour l'écrieur j'suis prête à tout


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2008)

Ben...

J'me laisserai caresser. 

Tout le monde aime les lapins, nan ?


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Octobre 2008)

FUMIEEEEEEEERREEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!


débannis-moi !


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2008)

Niark !


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Niark !


Te marre pas trop vite.  
24/10/2008 10h40  l'écrieur L'utilisateur a banni Fab'Fab


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Te marre pas trop vite.
> 24/10/2008 10h40  l'écrieur L'utilisateur a banni Fab'Fab



Super efficace, je ne m'en était même pas rendu compte


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Mado!


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2008)

bon, ça n'avait vraiment pas duré longtemps en même temps


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2008)

Avec toutes ces pelles que je te roule depuis ce matin..

Même pas ?


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

c'est ça!
TU proposes de bannir fab'fab du minibar pendant qu'on complote son bizutage, JE le bannis, TU le debannis, je me fais dénoncer,
Et en plus maintenant je suis banni de son fil de bizutage à moi que j'avais créé.
CE FORUM EST INIQUE!


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> c'est ça!
> TU proposes de bannir fab'fab du minibar pendant qu'on complote son bizutage, JE le bannis, TU le debannis, je me fais dénoncer,
> Et en plus maintenant je suis banni de son fil de bizutage à moi que j'avais créé.
> CE FORUM EST INIQUE!


Bienvenue...
Et à bientôt sur les différents fils...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> INIQUE!


 
Ca...
Pour niquer dans ton fil que tu en es banni, y niquent, les cochons :



jaipatoukompri a dit:


>


 
Et félicitations pour le switch


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Bienvenue...
> Et à bientôt sur les différents fils...


c'est la première fois que je suis banni d'un fil, faut s'habituer.
Après je suppose que c'est comme la sodomie, ça passe tout seul!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> c'est la première fois que je suis banni d'un fil, faut s'habituer.



Ou pas


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> c'est ça!
> TU proposes de bannir fab'fab du minibar pendant qu'on complote son bizutage, JE le bannis, TU le debannis, je me fais dénoncer,
> Et en plus maintenant je suis banni de son fil de bizutage à moi que j'avais créé.
> CE FORUM EST INIQUE!


C'est une soirée costumée


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> c'est ça!
> TU proposes de bannir fab'fab du minibar pendant qu'on complote son bizutage, JE le bannis, TU le debannis, je me fais dénoncer,
> Et en plus maintenant je suis banni de son fil de bizutage à moi que j'avais créé.
> CE FORUM EST INIQUE!



Heureusement que je n'y suis pas allé dans ce fil

Comme ça au moins, je n'en suis pas banni


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Novembre 2008)

... Bon, je suis banni ou y'en a plus ?...


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Bon, je suis banni ou y'en a plus ?...





benjamin a dit:


> Message de service:
> Je vais jouer cet après-midi avec la configuration des forums pour jauger la charge de quelques fonctions qui, dès lors, pourraient disparaître temporairement.




nioub


----------



## rizoto (11 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Bon, je suis banni ou y'en a plus ?...



T'a trop joue avec les baffes, t'as casse ton jouet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> nioub



Nerd!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> T'a trop joue avec les baffes, t'as casse ton jouet



C'est réparé :love: ... Petit petit petit!...


----------



## rizoto (11 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est réparé :love: ... Petit petit petit!...



exact !

rizoto fout une paire de baffes à PATOCHMAN


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> exact !
> 
> rizoto fout une paire de baffes à PATOCHMAN



Ben si tu cherches aussi...


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2008)

benjamin tu nous fait une app iPhone pour le minibar ?


----------



## SilverSurfeur (14 Novembre 2008)

C'est quoi ici un bar? 

Bon bin j'passe rapide, j'ai besoin de super!






C'est ma tournée, a la votre.


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Novembre 2008)

Premier message et déjà de la picrate...


----------



## SilverSurfeur (14 Novembre 2008)

Bin oui mon bon Gnafron, on change pas les bonnes habitudes.


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

"Les 4 fantastiques et le surfeur d'argent"...
C'est vraiment un film naze...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> "Les 4 fantastiques et le surfeur d'argent"...
> C'est vraiment un film naze...


 
Boaf... Toujours mieux qu'un match de l'OM...





tu déterre vraiment de ces trucs, toi...


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> (...)
> 
> tu déterre vraiment de ces trucs, toi...


À l'insu de mon plein gré...


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> "Les 4 fantastiques et le surfeur d'argent"...
> C'est vraiment un film naze...





PonkHead a dit:


> Boaf... Toujours mieux qu'un match de l'OM...



Le pire étant peut-être le film après le match ; non ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Nom de Dieu !! C'est quoi cette signature de merde ????


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Nom de Dieu !! C'est quoi cette signature de merde ????



Laquelle ? La tienne ?


----------

